
Ask HN: Good Books on Climate Change? - neuroticfish
I am taking on a special information diet of sorts and part of my process is to consume long-form materials on current events instead of perusing articles that I&#x27;ll forget about the next day.  What books are good scientific, political, and economic overviews of climate change?
======
shoo
Not a book, but a paper that frames things in terms of a global cumulative
emissions budget: Friedlingstein & others -- "Persistent growth of CO2
emissions and implications for reaching climate targets"

Not directly about climate change, but about renewable energy: Mackay --
[https://www.withouthotair.com/](https://www.withouthotair.com/)

Not about how to fix climate change, but an exploration of some factors as to
why we're not working to address the problem (propaganda from business
groups...): Higgs -- Collision Course

not about climate change, but the general problem of how environmental limits,
resource depletion, cumulative pollution limits population growth and the
dynamics of different ways population could crash or oscillate or level off:
meadows & others -- the limits to growth

McKenzie Funk -- Windfall: The Booming Business of Global Warming

------
jyu
Someone else suggested this book, a summary of hundreds of scientific climate
change papers projected environmental global and local effects categorized by
each celsius degree increase. It covers broad stroke scientific, political,
and economic changes due to climate change.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Degrees:_Our_Future_on_a_H...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_Degrees:_Our_Future_on_a_Hotter_Planet)

Project Drawdown ranks different projects based on impact to climate change:
[https://www.drawdown.org/solutions](https://www.drawdown.org/solutions)

------
mooreds
I loved "Climate Wars" by Gwynne Dyer: [https://www.amazon.com/Climate-Wars-
Fight-Survival-Overheats...](https://www.amazon.com/Climate-Wars-Fight-
Survival-Overheats/dp/1851688145)

If you are looking for a fictional take, check out "The Water Knife" by Paolo
Bacigalupi: [https://www.amazon.com/Water-Knife-Paolo-
Bacigalupi/dp/08041...](https://www.amazon.com/Water-Knife-Paolo-
Bacigalupi/dp/080417153X)

------
gadders
The Skeptical Environmentalist by Bjorn Lomborg:

[https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skeptical-Environmentalist-
Measurin...](https://www.amazon.co.uk/Skeptical-Environmentalist-Measuring-
State-World/dp/0521010683)

